# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Bathroom reno plan sanity check

## Renoob

I've looked at various sources to compile a project plan, the order of tasks, for my bathroom reno. Am I doing anything wrong here? I started with a bathroom and adjoining toilet, took the wall out and moved the door to the common hallway, leaving a square 2.5x2.5 m room. I've gutted the bathroom (shower, vanity/basin, tiles) to reveal rotten studs. The studs were cut out and replaced. Plumbers have moved water and waste pipes and set the shower drain into the concrete slab (single storey brick veneer). I am now replastering (Aquacheck) where the old plaster was removed (about 50% of the wall area). My next steps are as follows: 1) Remove toilet and the raised slab it's sitting on, then level the whole floor with Ardex or similar. 2) Build a shallow shower hob with low concrete (garden?) blocks and fill with screed, sloping to the drain (a 1200x1000 shower). 3) Water proof shower hob with membrane. 4) Tile floor and shower base with 600x600 tiles. 5) install new toilet and vanity. 6) Tile shower wall and install glass walls and door for shower. Does this all seem right? Thanks.Ardex or  . 2) D

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> My next steps are as follows: 1) Remove toilet and the raised slab it's sitting on, then level the whole floor with Ardex or similar. 2) Build a shallow shower hob with low concrete (garden?) blocks and fill with screed, sloping to the drain (a 1200x1000 shower). 3) Water proof shower hob with membrane. 4) Tile floor and shower base with 600x600 tiles. 5) install new toilet and vanity. 6) Tile shower wall and install glass walls and door for shower. Does this all seem right? Thanks.Ardex or  . 2) D

  Hobs are normally made with Hebel stone, cheap and very easy to cut and shape with standard tools.  
However the old hob shower is a bit dated and you can get more shower in the same space by aluminium angles, cut and bent to any shape and size you would want. Angles also reduce the step into and out of the shower. 
The shower screen fits just inside the angle, if you have a hob it fits on the inside of the hob and you lose the area taken up by the rest of the hob outside the shower. 
When waterproofing the shower you also need to waterproof the wall to floor joint around the whole room and install a water-stop angle in the doorway. 
Good luck and fair winds.

----------


## Renoob

> Hobs are normally made with Hebel stone, cheap and very easy to cut and shape with standard tools.  
> However the old hob shower is a bit dated and you can get more shower in the same space by aluminium angles, cut and bent to any shape and size you would want. Angles also reduce the step into and out of the shower. 
> The shower screen fits just inside the angle, if you have a hob it fits on the inside of the hob and you lose the area taken up by the rest of the hob outside the shower. 
> When waterproofing the shower you also need to waterproof the wall to floor joint around the whole room and install a water-stop angle in the doorway. 
> Good luck and fair winds.

  Thanks for the info. I like the idea of the angled aluminium.

----------


## wspivak

When waterproofing inside your shower you need to go up the walls a minimum of 150mm from the shower floor.  The internal vertical joints also need to be completely waterproofed and you should waterproof 150mm from the joint in either direction up to a minimum of 1800mm up the walls inside the shower area.  Make sure to also seal up around the tap and shower head penetrations with a good quality polyurethane or MS Polymer sealant (don't use silicon!) or you can get specially designed patches to seal these areas up prior to waterproofing. 
Otherwise, if following the AS3740-2012 (internal wet areas), the rest of the bathroom floor must be waterproofed, and as the previous poster replied, you have to ensure that the joints in the rest of the bathroom are also waterproof. 
When it comes to vanities and/or baths, you must waterproof the walls 150mm above the vanity and/or bath edge, and definitely seal up around the tap penetrations.

----------

